# Book all WorldMark resorts, including exotics for $.07 a credit with Winter Wanderlust



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 20, 2017)

*Get Away with Winter Wanderlust!*

For a limited time, you can book your WorldMark resorts, including exotics, for just $.07 per credit. Please view Offer Details below.





Start Planning!


Book all WorldMark resorts, including exotics!
Let Winter Wanderlust take you wherever your heart desires! This is your chance to fill your calendar with vacations for the next 11 months. Head to the beach, golf course, mountains, lakes, theme parks, spas, wineries and more – all for just $.07 per credit. The sooner you book, the better the availability, so don’t wait! To take advantage of this special offer book online by *Sunday, January 7th*.

*HURRY! Monday Madness Winter Wanderlust ends January 7, 2018.*


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 20, 2017)

No Housekeeping token needed, it is included in the price.


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 20, 2017)

Now if only the website was working...


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 21, 2017)

Website still down.


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 21, 2017)

Just tried a different browser and it worked.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 21, 2017)

Do they do this every year?  I need something for next year, would love to take advantage of this, through a WM owner.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 21, 2017)

It appears that they have been regularly doing it towards the end of the year.


----------



## BevL (Nov 22, 2017)

Is there fairly good stuff available?  And are there blocks of days or mostly odd here and there?

Just won an Ebay auction last night for a membership - the ability to get some extra time at a reasonable cost was a big plus for me.  I'm extremely curious to take the WM site out for a spin!!


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 22, 2017)

Except for the summer, there is fairly good stuff available. There is summer availability at some resorts, but not the most popular ones. But the popular resorts tend to fill up pretty quickly once the 13month booking window opens.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 22, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Do they do this every year?  I need something for next year, would love to take advantage of this, through a WM owner.


I’ll be happy to help if it happens again


----------



## taterhed (Nov 25, 2017)

They typically do this several times (a year) or at least periodically...spring, winter etc...  I think the winter one is better.


----------



## izzymail (Jan 21, 2018)

BevL said:


> Is there fairly good stuff available?  And are there blocks of days or mostly odd here and there?
> 
> Just won an Ebay auction last night for a membership - the ability to get some extra time at a reasonable cost was a big plus for me.  I'm extremely curious to take the WM site out for a spin!!


I was in the same boat but finally got access last week! The big winter sale is over but there are also "Monday Madness" specials each week for specific resorts at 8 cents per credit. Not sure if that's the new cost for 2018 for the broader sales as well?

I've already booked an Inventory Special as a gift for spring break at 6.6 cents per point, and planning on using Bonus Time at the same price for my own spring break (whatever is still available 2 weeks out). Lots of complicated ways to book for cash but I think I'm getting the hang of it!


----------



## BevL (Jan 22, 2018)

And do I understand it correctly that any cash bookings include housekeeping?  I think that's right but just curious.

The 8 cents a credit Monday Madness came in on January 1, I think.


----------



## izzymail (Jan 22, 2018)

BevL said:


> And do I understand it correctly that any cash bookings include housekeeping?  I think that's right but just curious.
> 
> The 8 cents a credit Monday Madness came in on January 1, I think.


Yes, any reservation paid for with cash (and not credits) includes housekeeping. There is some sort of invisible fee that was added to my inventory special reservation (about $30) but it's not itemized anywhere I can see it. It was not a resort with the "local tax" icon either...


----------



## rhonda (Jan 22, 2018)

izzymail said:


> Yes, any reservation paid for with cash (and not credits) includes housekeeping. There is some sort of invisible fee that was added to my inventory special reservation (about $30) but it's not itemized anywhere I can see it. It was not a resort with the "local tax" icon either...


Just guessing -- but the $30 discrepancy could be that your reservation triggered the "nightly minimum" guidelines.  The total due for the cash reservation is calculated by multiplying each night's number of credits by the cash rate, adjusted, as needed, to meet the nightly minimum value.


----------



## izzymail (Jan 23, 2018)

rhonda said:


> Just guessing -- but the $30 discrepancy could be that your reservation triggered the "nightly minimum" guidelines.  The total due for the cash reservation is calculated by multiplying each night's number of credits by the cash rate, adjusted, as needed, to meet the nightly minimum value.


I thought that too, but in this case the point value was high enough to meet the minimum. Thanks!


----------

